# Installing SR EPS BB cups on Dogma 65.1



## karhu (Oct 27, 2011)

Pinarello's frame manual suggests installing BB cups using hand tightening with Loctite 222. SR EPS cups (2013 model) come with factory applied yellow thread locker which I believe makes it impossible to hand tighten cups. Should it be removed or Campagnolo's recommended method of tightening with 35 nm is Ok? What installation method is less problematic?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

From what I can remember from earlier threads on this subject:
Remove the yellow thread locker and use Loctite 222 with 35 Nm.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

You need to be more specific OP. What kind of BB does your Pinney have? PF30? BB30? English/Italian threaded?


----------



## karhu (Oct 27, 2011)

It is Italian bottom bracket


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you queried many good bike mechanics OP, you would get many different replies.
I personally would remove the Loctite 222...can do this with a wire brush...or possibly even mineral spirits and rag. Apply grease of your choosing to BB cup threads and torque the BB cups to 35 Nm as mentioned. You can either swag this torque or there is a socket that will match cup detents and you can use a torque wrench. It ludicrous to just hand torque the cups. Would love to see where that is written. Campy UT cranks btw work best on threaded BB's and you wouldn't have any issue. You could also just leave the Loctite in place and install the cups to this torque spec as well. Personal preference and no foul either way. I find that grease is better for removal of the cups and better mitigates any creaking in the remote chance is may occur. If properly torqued to spec, I find the cups will not back out without Locitite if grease is used.


----------



## karhu (Oct 27, 2011)

@roadworthy - You can read it here www.ciclipinarello.com/else/garanzie/PinarelloENGLISHweb.pdf.

Quote: "Bottom Bracket cups – EXTERNAL BEARING TYPE should be hand tight (as tight as you can using your bare hands) with Loctite® 222/ Arexons® 52A22 (if thread-locker is not available, the cups should be tightened 35-40 Nm) - ISO SQUARE TYPE must be hand tight, using Loctite® 222/Arexons® 52A22. "


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

karhu said:


> @roadworthy - You can read it here www.ciclipinarello.com/else/garanzie/PinarelloENGLISHweb.pdf.
> 
> Quote: "Bottom Bracket cups – EXTERNAL BEARING TYPE should be hand tight (as tight as you can using your bare hands) with Loctite® 222/ Arexons® 52A22 (if thread-locker is not available, the cups should be tightened 35-40 Nm) - ISO SQUARE TYPE must be hand tight, using Loctite® 222/Arexons® 52A22. "


My suggestion is that spec is bogus. Follow Campy's recommendation for 35 Nm. You don't need any Loctite with 35 Nm of torque. Just use grease to take up any tolerance between female and male threads. Loctite is no substitute for the cups being axially tight to the BB accomplished by torqueing. Unless cups are torqued they can squirm within their thread tolerance with just Loctite. No good engineer would ever publish such a a crazy spec.


----------

